# Head in a Jar



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Better then someone with their head up their .... Saw this on Boing Boing. Thought it was a Cool take on this type of costume.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Agreed - I dig the variation on the theme.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

the guy looks like a member of the zombie response team and the head in the jar should be a zombie head for research lol


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

That would be an awesome idea for a Zombie Walk!


----------

